# New camera suggestions?



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am looking to buy my wife a new camera and would like to Get a fairly good one since she like photagraphy and may want to start doing some portaits on the side. So I would like a digital with interchangable lenses, right now I'm looking at Canon and Nikon. I would like to stay under $1000.
Thanks for any suggestions.
DK


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Canon has their factory rebate program going. The price on the 40D is pretty inviting. 10 megapixels, 6.5 frames per second, high ISO capability, rock solid and a good performer.

Here is a link:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?shs=canon+40d&ci=0&sb=ps&pn=1&sq=desc&InitialSearch=yes&O=RootPage.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

Yeah, I have one, and a 30D. Both work great for sports, which is my gig at the moment.

Nikon has some good ones also but I'm not familiar with them. Maybe someone from the dark side can chime in! 

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help MT I'm gonna do little bit more looking but at the moment I think that may be the one I go with


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought the Nikon D40 last week and I am really happy with it.


----------



## Bohica77 (May 23, 2008)

I have a canon 40d and a cannon 30d. The dust sensor on the 40d is much better.
Might check on the Nikon and see what other say about it. I shoot sports with a older Tamron 70 to 210 f2.8. and get excellent pictures. Check it out at www.2coolpix.com

Both are excellent cameras.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gus. Since everyone always tends to recommend the brand that they personally use, I have to say NIKON, NIKON, NIKON!!! However, truthfully, Nikon and Canon both make great products and at the entry level end you will most likely see about the same quality for about the same price so you won't really go wrong with either. That being said, I would still go Nikon because Nikon is the absolute best in the universe.
James


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Gator....*

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry Rich...I should have included Sony as well because they make a quality product too. Your work proves that.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*My Ha ha ha's were not for a camera brand*

I seriously doubt that any reasonably competent gal/guy couldn't produce excellent shots with ANY of the present day DSLR offerings. Technology has made it so much easier. I've got features on my camera that I don't even know what they do, let alone how to maximize their results.

My --- ha ha ha ---- was for your "unbiased" ( and tongue in cheek) advice... We all love what we love.

regards, Rich 
( from the Frozen North..where it was 43 degrees yesterday morning...and where we have the heat on each evening!!!!!! )


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I would get her the Nikon D80. I just know she will like that one. Go on Pbase.com and look to see what the D80 can do with a variety of lenses.
If she likes photography as much as you say she does she will love this camera. Later on you can step up to the D300 which is great too but not in that price range. Hope this helps. Welcome to Photography forum!

Sandy


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

The Nikons, and canons i've seen in that price range all work well, my freinds shot Nikon and have switched to canon for birding because the telephoto lenses are cheaper, and (somethink) better. Plus they're big and white and look really cool. 

I've been more impressed with the Nikon short lenses and macro's lenses, and I shoot canon. 

You can't go wrong with either, but I'd have to sugest Nikon for short and canon for long, but then again, I shoot off brand lenses for all my telephoto stuff any how.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks For The Help Everyone, I Think I Will Let Her Look At Some Of The Ones That Have Been Suggested And Go From Their. It Being Her First One Of This Quality Sounds Like I Cant Go Wrong. Ill Be Sure To Post Up What I Go With And Hopefully Have Some Good Pics To Follow.
Thanks Again
Dk


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

well i have decided to go with the nikon d80 i am going to do a little more price shopping and hope to get it with in a week
Big Thanks again to everyone and hopefully some pics to follow
DK


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=165991


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

canon


----------

